# Most important tool in your box



## Powder keg (Jan 14, 2008)

I just thought I'd mention this. One of my instructors pounded this into my head years ago, now I use it to double check everything. In fact I usually carry two of them everywhere I go. It's a six inch scale. Not only is it the most important, but more than likely it is your cheapest:O)

Wes


----------



## Hexbasher (Jan 14, 2008)

one of my instructors for manual machining was a british 70 something year old tool and die maker (just retired this year)

went on and on aboot the beautiful 6 incher

the two most important tools i use to setup vmc is a 1 inch hss endmill shank and a 6 inch scale, i use the pin for tool height setting and the 6inch scale is used with a g52 code (aka global shift)

set the g52 to 6.0000

run the program and stop when ever you want...open the door and use the 6 inch scale as a go-no-go gage to help prove before you even start to cut.


----------



## chuck foster (Jan 14, 2008)

a 6" ruler is the handiest tool in my kit!
i call it the tool of 1001 uses.
you can: open paint cans,stir coffee,use it as a screw driver,putty knife,scrapper,feeler gauge ect. ect. ect......
another handy tool in my kit is the slide hammer center punch, made it a week or two ago and have used it almost every day..........thanks marv ;D

well better get back to my silver angel engine!!

chuck


----------

